# Digital Multimeter Recommendations



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Need to get a new Digital Multimeter for testing PSUs and Laptop DC Adapters. I want to keep it less than $100. Please provide your recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have a look at this one : 5-in-1 Digital Multimeter


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

octaneman said:


> Have a look at this one : 5-in-1 Digital Multimeter


Thanks. Would you say this would be a good brand? I need a good one for testing PSUs, AC Adapters, etc...


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

I recommend the Sinometer MS2102 Digital MultiMeter. It is less than $100 and a brand one. The Sinometer is very famous.


----------

